# Jeff Smith's Bone



## Anders Ã„mting (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't care that it's a comic book, or that it has talking forest animals, or that the main characters are designed to resemble 1930:s cartoon characters - Bone is the graphic novel equivalent of goddamned Lord of the Rings. It's one of the best fantasy stories I have ever read.

Who's with me?


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 20, 2012)

Never heard about Bone before, but it looks interesting =)


----------



## Philip Overby (Jan 20, 2012)

I've seen it before and it looks interesting.  I'd like to check it out.


----------



## Mike Carmel (Jan 21, 2012)

I really enjoyed it and passed it on to my 11 year old daughter!


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 21, 2012)

i just read that they are beginning production on a movie of Bone


----------



## Mike Carmel (Jan 21, 2012)

I see lots of info from 2008 - 2010 but nothing new regarding a movie


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 22, 2012)

‘Bone’ Comic Book Adaptation Snags A New Screenwriter & Director | Screen Rant

Nice!


----------

